
A detailed guide on developing Android apps using the Clean Architecture pattern - dmilicic
https://medium.com/@dmilicic/a-detailed-guide-on-developing-android-apps-using-the-clean-architecture-pattern-d38d71e94029#.ucymv1rr1
======
bxh
I just started getting into proper Android development, and found it extremely
difficult to structure my code when using a whole bunch of interfaces to
communicate between dynamically generated fragments. Hopefully this will help!

~~~
dmilicic
I hope it will help too :)

Let me know if any part of the guide seems not well explained.

